

Kitematic v0.4 - Elesant
https://kitematic.com/

======
kaylarose
How would you say the stability of this release compares to the last version?

I understand it's very new software, but the last version I played with (1-2
weeks ago) was incredibly buggy. Not just in terms of core functionality
(hanging packages etc - some of which I see you have addressed
[https://github.com/kitematic/kitematic/milestones/v0.4.0](https://github.com/kitematic/kitematic/milestones/v0.4.0))
but just in terms of the general UI, buttons randomly disappearing/appearing.

I was/am really looking forward to using this but the bugginess did not give
me a lot of confidence that the behind the scenes logic was behaving as
expected.

~~~
Elesant
Hi kaylarose. Really sorry about the app being buggy and thank you for
understanding that we're still very new. Previous versions of Kitematic relied
on too many dependencies: VirtualBox, boot2docker, a DNS server inside the
boot2docker VM and Unison for file syncing. The current version removed the
need for the DNS server inside the VM and Unison, slimmed down the app and
fixed a lot of the critical installer issues.

We're working hard to make the app reliable. In terms of UI, there are plans
on making things more consistent and easier to understand as well.

Thank you again for trying out Kitematic! Definitely let us know if there are
suggestions on things we can improve on :)

~~~
kaylarose
Excellent, thank you for the detailed reply! I am looking forward to the
evolution of this app.

------
Elesant
Release notes :)

[http://blog.kitematic.com/post/104164806039/kitematic-0-4-re...](http://blog.kitematic.com/post/104164806039/kitematic-0-4-released)

~~~
mchiang
Detailed release notes from GitHub:

[https://github.com/kitematic/kitematic/releases](https://github.com/kitematic/kitematic/releases)

------
tigeba
Just some observations from me. Looks interesting, but I'm already using
docker on OSX, would like to try it out but don't want to run the installer
and have it mess up my current boot2docker setup. If there was a version that
had no installer, or could be configured to hit an existing docker server that
would be nice. Bonus if it supported TLS, many of the docker tools barely
support TLS currently.

~~~
jmorgan
Just as a note, Kitematic will update your boot2docker VM version to the
latest 1.3.2 version. It will also update VirtualBox to 4.3.18 if the current
version is lower than that.

The installer essentially runs: boot2docker upgrade boot2docker up

and then connects to it as a Docker client at `boot2docker ip`

A future plan is to allow Kitematic to be pointed at any Docker host, stay
tuned :-)

------
preillyme
I'm really glad to see that I don't need a DNS server inside the VM in the new
release.

~~~
mchiang
Thanks! Feel free to give us feedback by creating github issues or directly
emailing: contact@kitematic.com

We read all the emails coming in. It gets forwarded to all of us.

------
math0ne
Anything like this for windows?

~~~
mchiang
Not yet. I'm sure there are others working on it too.

~~~
preillyme
I'd love to see a Windows version for sure.

~~~
mchiang
It's planned for Kitematic, but we need to make sure the Mac versions works
well first.

